# Sub looking for work in IL



## upsdrivr1

I work a full time job, but am looking for some extra work for the winter season. I have a reliable late model truck, New western Ultramount 8' straight blade, snowblower, shovel and plenty of energy! Looking for work in the far western suburbs of Chicago. DeKalb, Sycamore, Cortland, Maple Park, Genoa, Hampshire, Kingston, Kirkland, Malta, Creston, Rochelle..... Feel free to let me know what you have and where it is located and maybe we can work out a deal. Looking for work for the rest of the winter season! Reasonable rates, and insured! No job too small from residential to parking lots!


----------



## upsdrivr1

It's snowing here as we speak! Truck is fueled, greased, weighted, and ready to plow! Just a phone call away! 815-739-1965......... Thank you in advance!


----------



## upsdrivr1

Got a few regular jobs out of this last snow, but still looking for more a few more jobs each time it snows. Nights and weekend availability no problem as I work a 1st shift job.... 815-739-1965 Chris


----------



## upsdrivr1

Still looking for work in far western burbs as well......


----------



## upsdrivr1

Few accounts rolling in, but still plenty of availability at this time. I acquired another truck and driver, so I am expanding my coverage area from I-88 (south border) to Loves Park, IL (north border). I-39 on the west side and I'd like to stay on the west side of Rt.47 but feel free to contact me with what you have available! Thank you!


----------



## upsdrivr1

Its snowing again as I sit here and type! Looking for any extra work I can find.... 815-739-1965


----------



## upsdrivr1

still looking for work....


----------



## split2ndnova

upsdrivr1;959682 said:


> still looking for work....


Good luck. There are a dozen or more guys in our area that beg for biz. Some plow for nothing. They belong in jail.


----------



## upsdrivr1

Thats ok. If they want to beat up their equipment and basically work for nothing thats up to them. I'm not looking to get rich plowing, just wanna make a few extra bucks. I have a full time gig anyhow. LOL


----------



## upsdrivr1

Still have availablity...... 815-739-1965


----------



## JohnnyU

Call Rondo at Rondo Truck & Trailer, he might be able to fix you up.


----------



## upsdrivr1

sounds like we r supposed to get a good snowfall Monday, Tuesday n Wed. Anyone needing help should call and get it setup before I get booked up. Looking forward to helpin out fellow members!


----------



## upsdrivr1

to the top.....


----------

